# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Le futur de la simulation agricole

## Emile Zoulou

Vous le savez si vous êtes lecteur assidu du magazine, j'ai craqué comme un gros kéké sur Farming Simulator 2011.
 Comme je suis motivé pour newser aujourd'hui, et pour compléter la piètre image que vous vous faites de ma personne, je me permets de vous faire découvrir mon nouveau héros.


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## sissi

Tu es descendu bien bas...  :Emo:

----------


## carbish

C'est splendide.

----------


## Narushima

Déjà passé dans le topic des vidéos.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Mr Navette

A quand le Veau GTI ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

Alors les fermiers flashé à 130 en tracteurs et qui disaient ensuite "mais non c'est impossible j'ai un tracteur" se sont bien foutu de nous.  :tired:

----------


## moimadmax

Tant qu'a avoir un tracteur qui a la frite autant prendre un truc d'homme.

Mais des fois ca se passe mal:


Edit: J'ai enfin compris comment fonctionne la balise youtube

----------


## Abaker

Je veux le même. ::wub::

----------


## Anton

Promis Zoulou, _Corvega_ sort bientôt. Tiens bon  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je n'ai besoin de personne en Massey-Ferguson.
Je n'reconnais plus personne en Massey-Ferguson.

En rentrant au village
J'écrase toutes les poules sur mon passage
Je ne crains pas les voisins
Sur mon terrible engin 

:bigard:

----------


## Belhoriann

> vous le savez si vous êtes lecteur assidu du magazine, j'ai craqué comme un gros kéké sur farming simulator 2011.
> Comme je suis motivé pour newser aujourd'hui, et pour compléter la piètre image que vous vous faites de ma personne, je me permets de vous faire découvrir mon nouveau héros.
> 
> 
> voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )


+




> je n'ai besoin de personne en massey-ferguson.
> Je n'reconnais plus personne en massey-ferguson.
> 
> En rentrant au village
> j'écrase toutes les poules sur mon passage
> je ne crains pas les voisins
> sur mon terrible engin 
> 
> :bigard:


=

ultra combo finiiiiish §§

----------


## Akajouman

Cte tracteur.  :Bave: 

Cte newseur.  :tired:

----------


## Samael

Cette vidéo réunie deux des activités les plus prisés en Picardie, c'est fantastique  :Emo:

----------


## Projet 154

C'te classe ultime.  :B): 

"Revendez votre grosse berline allemande. Achetez un tracteur."

----------


## Flappie

Puisqu'on est dans les tracteurs, j'ai croisé ça aux Antilles. Avec un moteur péchu, ça pourrait faire un bon Carmageddon !

----------


## Ketham

what is this I don't even

----------


## titi3

::o:  oh putain. Merci pour le fou rire d'avant boulot  ::lol::

----------


## Jolaventur

Dans sa jeunesse le zoulou il a fait du cross de Moiss-batt

----------


## galoustic

J'ai repensé à une des histoires du bouquin : "Le festival de la couille et autres histoires vraies" de Chuck Palahniuk. Nommée démolition, elle raconte un événement qui a lieu régulièrement dans une petite ville américaine Lind. Après avoir cherché quelques minutes sur youtube, voilà :
 :B):

----------


## Conan3D

Avec ça, tu es le roi dans la cité quand tu zone.

----------


## El_Morbach

En simulation de fermier je préfère "Old Farmers of the (French) Republic".

----------


## kikoro

> Tu es descendu bien bas...


+1 Je veux ne pas dire, mais la vidéo date d'au moins  5 ans... ::ninja:: .
Et pis je crois que le même gars s'amuser dans un village à  faire du 2 roues (que les roues de gauche) ::P:  ::wub:: .

----------


## Nelfe

> En simulation de fermier je préfère "Old Farmers of the (French) Republic".


Ho putain  ::XD:: .

----------


## Narushima

> +1 Je veux ne pas dire, mais la vidéo date d'au moins  5 ans....
> Et pis je crois que le même gars s'amuser dans un village à  faire du 2 roues (que les roues de gauche).


Laissez-le, ça lui rappelle son enfance.
Il a grandi en Picardie le pauvre, soyez pas vaches.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> +1 Je veux ne pas dire, mais la vidéo date d'au moins  5 ans....
> Et pis je crois que le même gars s'amuser dans un village à  faire du 2 roues (que les roues de gauche).


Tu crois vraiment que je passe ma vie à chercher des vidéo de tuneurs de tracteurs ?

----------


## frunzy

> Tu crois vraiment que je passe ma vie à chercher des vidéo de tuneurs de tracteurs ?


... Tu veux vraiment qu'on réponde à cette question ? J'ai lu la dernier bédé dans CPC moi, je sais quelles sont tes véritables passions !

----------


## MarvaxX

Mortel les graphismes, c'est quoi le jeu 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Z'avez rien compris, Zoulou s'entraine pour le casting de l'amour est dans le pré.

----------


## Lapinaute

Ce doit être le genre de jeu qui rend accro à moins de le pointer du doigt immédiatement en faisant HAHA !

Alors :


Non je n'y jouerais pas !

----------


## Eurok

Laissez la Picardie tranquille ! Surtout les gars de la Creuse !

----------

